# 11 year old drinking water excessively



## Bridget

I have recently noticed that Heidi is drinking a lot of water, much more and more often than ever before. That is her only symptom of anything wrong. She has HD and arthritis, but that is nothing new. I have an appointment with the vet for her tomorrow morning. Does anyone have ideas on what this could be or if it is likely to be anything serious?


----------



## Courtney

This is _sometimes_ a sign of diabetes. I'm glad you have a appointment scheduled tomorrow.


----------



## rooandtree

was the begining signs of my dogs kindey trouble. but your vet will know for sure


----------



## Courtney

Could also be a UTI.


----------



## Jax08

rooandtree said:


> was the begining signs of my dogs kindey trouble. but your vet will know for sure


Definitely run a UA and make sure they check the proteins in the urine. Has she ever had full bloodwork done? I would ask for a chem10 that looks at CREA and BUN levels, especially if you find proteins in the urine but no bacteria.

How hot is it there? Did it get hotter during the time she started drinking more?


----------



## Emoore

rooandtree said:


> was the begining signs of my dogs kindey trouble. but your vet will know for sure


For Rocky it was the first sign of liver trouble. I'm glad the OP is getting it checked out. Absolutely get a full blood workup.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

For us, it was the sign of kidney problems.


----------



## Jax08

Scarlettsmom said:


> For us, it was the sign of kidney problems.


Us too. Our major sign that we missed was the nocturnal peeing on the floor which is a sign of CRF.


----------



## kbella999

It was the first symptoms of diabetes with one of my dogs. I hope it isn't that.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Diabetes comes to mind, is there any way that you can feel her urine, in a case of one of my past dogs the urine was very sticky.:blush:


----------



## Bridget

It hasn't been really hot since I noticed it. I thought of liver function, I guess because it was the first symptom my springer spaniel showed. He seemed to feel fine and we were at the dog park when I noticed him drinking so much water; 17 hours later, he was dead. He was around 11 or 12 too. Twice in the past couple of weeks, Heidi has wet our bed during the night. I figured it was just age-related and vowed to be sure she went outside later and that I didn't sleep in. Now I am wondering if that is related.


----------



## Bridget

Thanks for all the ideas. The vet listened to her insides and felt her all over and did a blood workup. It turned out to be...wait for it...nothing! The only thing he found is that her thyroid is on the low side of normal, but still in the normal range. $157 later, I guess Heidi was just thirsty! Thanks goodness!


----------



## Jax08

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Shade

Good news!


----------



## mcbrelle

You might want to talk to the vet about the possibility of Cushing's Disease. My previous dog (a Newfoundland mix) had Cushing's and it started with drinking lots water and thyroid issues.


----------



## mcbrelle

Symptoms And Signs Of Cushings Disease In Dogs

Just wanted to give you a quick link to the symptoms to watch out for. GSD's are know to be one of the breeds more susceptible to Cushing's. The sooner it's diagnosed, the easier it is to take care of.


----------



## msvette2u

Cushing's often presents as unrelenting hunger and thirst.


----------



## Coopers mom

*My dog with Cushings,NEED HELP*

:help:Hello,

it took about a year, my dog was finally diagnosed with Cushing disease. He drinks water excesseivly. Pees all the time, in the house and outside. Eats a lot, but always thinks he hungry. Pants alot. His liver level were through the roof, 26, when normal levels are 1-9, and one of his adrenal glands is bigger than the other.

After being on Cushings medicine for dogs, his liver levels are completely normal.

Here is my concern, he is 10 years old, and his symptoms are not going away. His medicine is $250. a month, and I spend $320 a month on a dog walker. I am a single mom of a six year old and have to work full time.

I am at my wits end.

He is my best friend, he is not ready to be put down. But I can not afford this.

Are there any suggestions?


----------



## Courtney

Coopers mom said:


> :help:Hello,
> 
> it took about a year, my dog was finally diagnosed with Cushing disease. He drinks water excesseivly. Pees all the time, in the house and outside. Eats a lot, but always thinks he hungry. Pants alot. His liver level were through the roof, 26, when normal levels are 1-9, and one of his adrenal glands is bigger than the other.
> 
> After being on Cushings medicine for dogs, his liver levels are completely normal.
> 
> Here is my concern, he is 10 years old, and his symptoms are not going away. His medicine is $250. a month, and I spend $320 a month on a dog walker. I am a single mom of a six year old and have to work full time.
> 
> I am at my wits end.
> 
> He is my best friend, he is not ready to be put down. But I can not afford this.
> 
> Are there any suggestions?


Welcome Coopers mom. Sorry to hear about your boy. Crushings disease was just discussed here recently. I would recommend you start your own thread in the health section so it gets more traffic. This thread is old and will most likely get over looked. Good luck.


----------



## Coopers mom

Courtney said:


> Welcome Coopers mom. Sorry to hear about your boy. Crushings disease was just discussed here recently. I would recommend you start your own thread in the health section so it gets more traffic. This thread is old and will most likely get over looked. Good luck.


Thank you Courtney!


----------

